# Jason's Daily Pic Thread! (Big pictures - not 56k modem friendly)



## Jason (Mar 22, 2003)

By popular demand 

well recently i have started to do a daily picture again (something ive done in the past at another forum i frequent) well ive decided to do it here too. basically the goal in me doing this is to push myself photographically 

feel free to join in with your daily (or not) pictures, this isnt just about me

so.... without further delay i will post the first few days worth... posts are copied from the other forum so the context might be a bit odd 

----

Well in an effort to stir some creativity in my little wee brain again, i am going to start taking daily pictures again, but i am going to attempt to make them all good this time...

oh and there is a poll for all you who want to voice opinion about not liking it 

anyways

3/17/03








taken last night at about 2am while i was scanning some slides for a co worker, the light off the transparency adapter, my 3 over head lights and a desktop lamp were my light sources, camera was about an inch or less from my eye ball, did some photoshop work to remove all color besides the eye itself, etc

[edit] oh yeah, feel free to add your own random daily (or not) pictures 

and i apologize in advance to 56k users


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2003)

3/18/03






taken while my cousin was burning her shorts... shes kinda nutty in that sense... no she wasnt wearing them  fire is beautiful to capture... allright picture, nothing real great

already realizing life is pretty busy for this to be daily-daily, so i will just try to keep it daily, not that anyone cares besides me


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2003)

3/19/03






more macro fun  this is a picture of a cd that a co-worker decided to put in a microwave for a couple seconds... pretty interesting what it did to the cd

on a side note... i got this






in my first ever contest today, a monthly contest in the vienna photographic society, won black and white, with one of my "unknown" crosses pictures... pretty cool


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2003)

3/20/03






bleh, iraq... been watching the news since i got home from work... work was uber slow, no one wants film developed when war is happening and cold rain is falling apprently


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2003)

3/21/03


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2003)

3/22/03






nothing like the sunset to bail you out, nothing super spectacular

on another note, i entered a yearly photocontest, i found out i got two seconds places, so far in my first two contests ever, ive recieved a 1st, and two seconds, not bad 

tommorow i am going to hit the Iwo Jima memorial at sunrise in hopes of capturing some good pictures, along with maybe some of the dc area as a whole (since it over looks a bit of it)


----------



## ksv (Mar 23, 2003)

I really like them 
Why haven't I noticed this thread before? 

What camera do you use?


----------



## toast (Mar 23, 2003)

You could not see this thread before because it was started today 

The very first picture you uploaded is my favorite up to now. If I had three thumbs, that would be three thumbs up to you, Jason. So far, you're getting two


----------



## ksv (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *You could not see this thread before because it was started today
> 
> The very first picture you uploaded is my favorite up to now. If I had three thumbs, that would be three thumbs up to you, Jason. So far, you're getting two  *



 didn't notice the actual post dates, only the ones above the pics


----------



## RPS (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah the first one is great!


----------



## Arden (Mar 23, 2003)

Heh, if I can I'll try to get something of my own up here.


----------



## Jason (Mar 23, 2003)

3/23/03






as promised, went to the iwo jima memorial today, took 148 pictures, most of them came out blurry as i was having focusing probs 

here is the full un edited gallery of todays shots if you care, the colors are awesome 

http://jasonharbourdesign.com/iwo_jima/


----------



## Jason (Mar 23, 2003)

oh and fyi, i use a nikon coolpix 5000, wish i had a d100 or sigma sd9 or canon 11mp


----------



## Jason (Mar 24, 2003)

3/24/03






A lamp in one of our rooms...

I wonder how long i can actually take an interesting picture every day.... hmmm


----------



## AmicusE (Mar 25, 2003)

Jason, my man: I hate to tell you this but I believe you might be incubating a cataract at about 11 o'clock in that eye shot.

Great and imaginative shots.
æ


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2003)

if you are joking and talking about reflection... then "haha" 

if not... then im not surprised, my eyes are fucked up as is, 20/120 vision and slight stigmatisms (spellin?)

anyways, some night dc shots coming tonight, just gotta choose one


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2003)

3/25/03






Vietnam memorial... place brings me to wet eyes every time i see it... talked with a vet for a while while there

have some pictures of korean, washington and lincoln as well... but i'll save those for when i need a day off


----------



## habilis (Mar 26, 2003)

Took this one of a half rotten tree yesterday. Not all that elegent of a composition, but the texture and focal length makes it look cool - to me at least. I'm a textures, macro's and objects guy.

About the memorial shot - is the ighting one you used or was that part of the memorial? And did you use a slow shutter?


----------



## Jason (Mar 26, 2003)

the lights were the ones there... i used about a 4 second exposure


----------



## Ricky (Mar 26, 2003)

I love this thread.    So many great photos...  *Five stars!*


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2003)

hey jason, am i allowed to say i'm enjoying this thread and that i like your photography?


----------



## Jason (Mar 27, 2003)

no!  thanks ed 

---

3/26/03

since i didnt have time for a picture yesterday, you guys get to look at the rest of my dc pics 

none are edited besides making them smaller... they will be in the future though (cropped etc, straightened etc)

http://www.jasonharbourdesign.com/dc_night/


----------



## habilis (Mar 30, 2003)

Took this shot yesterday of some tulips comming up. Nice depth...


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2003)

glad someone is doing it, i havent shot recently :-\


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Mar 30, 2003)

..MORE!?!?


----------



## kenny (Mar 31, 2003)

Here's one:






This was taken a couple of months ago, after another of the snowstorms we got here. It's been an odd winter in this part of world. Usually, we only get 1 or 2 bad storms. This winter, there were at least 4. I've a few other shots from the storms... I'll post more later..


----------



## themacko (Mar 31, 2003)

Are you guys using digital cameras to get these shots or what?


----------



## ksv (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Are you guys using digital cameras to get these shots or what? *



No, they are drawing them pixel by pixel in MS Paint


----------



## habilis (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Are you guys using digital cameras to get these shots or what? *



I use the Canon Powershot G3. I was using the Sony DSC-S85, both are 4.1 MP but the Powershot blows the sony out of the water.

I think we should include Aperature | Shutter Speed values.


----------



## themacko (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *No, they are drawing them pixel by pixel in MS Paint  *


 I guess I meant, as opposed to using a film camera and scanning the photos in.    The I asked was just because those pictures are so good compared to my PowerShot S100, but it's only 2 megapixels so that probably explains it.


----------



## habilis (Mar 31, 2003)

I used a reflective white backdrop to get this shot for my website redesign. Did a little retouching in photoshop.
F2.0 | 1/6 sec


----------



## toast (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow ! That *is*_a very nice shot, habilis. I'm impatient to see how you'll integrate that to your site (BTW, site URL=?).


----------



## habilis (Mar 31, 2003)

thanks, toast. It's going to be a few days at least till it's all done but my site is http://www.bonkdown.com I'll let you know when it's done


----------



## habilis (Apr 2, 2003)

1/20 sec | F 2.0
Took this shot this afternoon aiming for a high contrast stylish composition. Did some minor retouching in Photoshop. My wife is the subject(as usual).


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2003)

question, habilis... are you taking these pics the day you are posting them. or just posting pics youve taken?

all pics ive posted were taken the day i posted, thats why ive had such a long break... i havent done any sets since the night in dc


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, I'm an amateur photographer! I'll have to get in on this.
I have some _great_ subject material around me (mountains!) and a not too d*** bad digital camera (Powershot A40. I can do some really good stuff with this, almost everything I could do with an SLR. The automatic is sorta nice after having used my Dad's completely manual 1970s Minolta SLR for several years though!).

Anyway, look for me soon!


----------



## habilis (Apr 3, 2003)

Jason, I have always taken these pics on or the day before I post them, take a look at the embedded capture dates, otherwise there would be no fun in posting them here in this thread. The numbers underneath the pics are the Shutter Speed | Aperature value/F Stop. I take my camera EVERYWHERE I go, and I'm always going. It seems like it's always slung around my shoulder no matter where I am because I never wanna miss a photographic opportunity - I'm nerdy like that. Almost every day I set up still lifes for my own images catalog, kinda like getty images to use in my designs for ads or websites.

I use my images in my ads and website designs but I still consider myself quite an amatuer.

It's spring here in Cleveland, I can go outside and take a lot of shots I've been dying to take all winter. This evening I'm going to Wildwood State Park on the shore of Lake Erie to take some sunset shots. Anyway, hope I'm not bothering anybody by posting a lot of pics. Good luck.

I think a photographic assignment would be cool for this thread.


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2003)

ok, here's a 'different' assignment that shouldn't be to hard. take a pic of one of your body parts that you feel is most representative of your personality. but since most photographers would immediatly think 'eye', then eyes are ruled out. ordinary portrait type shots are also discouraged. any other part is ok. it could be very micro if you want. it does not have to be identifiable. background setting should add part of the 'message'.


----------



## Androo (Apr 3, 2003)

ummm... may i post a pic?
i won't take no for an answer, here it is:




ps. im using this for my website as a background, look at a preview of it here, it's kind of messy, i gotta fix it a little:
http://penguinn.com/pengu/


----------



## habilis (Apr 3, 2003)

Shutter: 1/25th sec. | Aperature: f2.0
Ok, my hand isn't pretty but you might gather from what's in the background that I'm a nerd, and you're right.


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 3, 2003)

damn. i was going to shoot a pic of my hand, since i am an "artist" and all that. most of my work is traditional, i actually draw it & paint it. i guess i will have to actually think about this assignment...


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2003)

well xyle, i would hope that your hand doesn't look like habilis hand and that it wouldn't be posed in the same position, with the same wedding ring, a book behind it, etc.  there are no rules saying that more than one person couldn't have the same body part.

habilis - nice job in a short time. lots of little details i could get symbolism from if i wanted to - the wedding ring (relates to the whole left hand thing in a way), the words that are in focus enough to read, the pose of the hand - pointing - an extension of the eye. thanks. i like it.


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 3, 2003)

no, it doesnt look like habilis hand.. but i didnt want to look like i cheaped out and just did another hand image. anyways.. i will have to do this later tonight.


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 7, 2003)

okay. i havent taken a photo yet. but i did get bored tonight. and this really doesnt belong in this thread.. here goes anyways..





i loved your pic habilis. so i wanted to see if i could recreate it in 3d..
ecsyle one


----------



## habilis (Apr 7, 2003)

xyle: *wow*, I am very impressed! The color matching is nearly flawless!  heck,the whole thing is nearly flawless. I did a double take when I saw that. Hey while you're at it, i was wondering if you could make a version with a highly reflective black floor for me. If so you can send it to me aaron@bonkdown.com or post it. That would be awesome and of course I'll give you full credit for it on my site. What program are you using by the way?


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *xyle: wow, I am very impressed! The color matching is nearly flawless!  heck,the whole thing is nearly flawless. I did a double take when I saw that. Hey while you're at it, i was wondering if you could make a version with a highly reflective black floor for me. If so you can send it to me aaron@bonkdown.com or post it. That would be awesome and of course I'll give you full credit for it on my site. What program are you using by the way? *


thank you!!   . i am not too happy with the image. i didnt get the lighting correct, but it is close enough. and the materials are unfinished. anyways. i used 3dStudio max on my windows machine (mostly because i do not know maya  )
i will make a black floor version for you, no problem.


----------



## habilis (Apr 8, 2003)

Shutter: 1/250th sec.  |   Aperature: f4.0
Finally got a good sunset. Took this shot last night on a breakwall on the shore of lake Erie.


----------



## Androo (Apr 8, 2003)

Look at my background. I took the pic when i woke up early, and looked outside. I was in a car. I was going to florida....


----------



## Androo (Apr 8, 2003)

hmmm, i'll try that again!


----------



## habilis (Apr 14, 2003)

Shutter: 1/600th sec. | Aperature: f4.0
Took this panoramic shot today at the Cleveland Museum of Art. Barb, Rachel and The Thinker in the background.





Shutter: 1/630th sec. | Aperature: f4.0
And this shot of "The Thinker" by Auguste Rodin. This particular bronze copy in the front of the Museum was bombed in 1970 in an attempt to destroy it. It still bears the scars of that bombing at the base of the statue where the feet were blown off and the lower half was mangled.


----------



## macavenger (Apr 14, 2003)

Just thought i'd jump on the thread and post a picture of my own. This was taken out my window today using my olympus D-380 in SHQ mode. I scaled it down a bit before posting however 

EDIT: So how do I post the picture directly in my post? the IMG button askes for a URL


----------



## Androo (Apr 16, 2003)

these are all excellent pics, submit MOOORE!!!!!!!!!!!a


----------



## habilis (Apr 20, 2003)

Shutter: 1/200th sec. | Aperature: f4.0
It's springtime here in the Cleveland, so I decided to go look under logs for what I could find. It might not be pretty but this is a macro of an arthropod called the Wood Louse. Other common names for it are Pill Bug, Potato Bug, and Roly-Poly Bug.


----------



## habilis (Apr 25, 2003)

Shutter: 1/636th sec.  |  Aperature: f4.5
Took this shot this afternoon around the Case Western Reserve University campus area. Today was a perfect Cleveland day; 70 degrees, sunny, not a cloud in the sky...


----------



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (Apr 26, 2003)

Dublin, night.....


----------



## Azzgunther (May 1, 2003)

I love that pic Monkey.

Looks like an album cover, or something to grab your interest. 

While I'm gushing, compliments to everybody so far!


----------



## Androo (May 1, 2003)

Monkey,  that is  neat pic... cops, skateboarders it looks like, bikes, and all late at nite....cool


----------



## Ugg (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sUICIDE_mONKEY _
> *Dublin, night..... *



Excellent photo!   


Habilis, I really like yours too.  Especially the one of the rotting log.  

Also, the one of Le Penseur.  I was intrigued by the damage and did a search on it.  I had no idea that Cleveland was such a hotbed of terrorists back in the 70s.  It's sort of scary what was happening back then.


----------



## habilis (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for your compliments Ugg, I do take a lot of pride in my amature photography.



> _Originally posted by Ugg _
> I had no idea that Cleveland was such a hotbed of terrorists back in the 70s.  It's sort of scary what was happening back then.


Yeah the anti-bourgeois Weatherman group. They were a real hit during 'The Nam'. Nothin like a little home-grown terrorism to keep you sharp and frosty.


----------



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (May 2, 2003)

huh compliments  blush , oh and Azzgunther u hit the nail on the head, workin on it for an album cover for a friends band, printed it out but printer decided to print it in a lovely shade of pretty pink,... damn printer, but yeah its too grainey tho, shot on 400 speed film, tried blurring it to remove the grain but looked unatural, oh and i didnt take it the day i posted it, but i developed, printed and scanned it on the day, hope that aint cheatin ,... film will never die.... tho some of those other pics are makin me want a digi cam.. cool 'the thinker' foto Habilis, ... oh what cameras are everyone usin here?, i have Yashica FX-3 just got a nearly brand new Zeiss 50mm/1.4 lense, with an agfa scanner .... oh and not cops,they are taxis,all the cops stay in at night and drink tea too dangerous for them on the streets of dublin at night :i....


----------



## senne (May 2, 2003)




----------



## Ugg (May 2, 2003)

Very cool perspective!


----------



## habilis (May 3, 2003)

Shutter: 1/600th sec.  |  Aperature: f 4.0
Took this multi-shot panoramic yesterday of an old mansion's garden that is now turned into Willowick City Hall.


----------



## habilis (May 6, 2003)

Shutter: 1/636th sec.  |  Aperature: f.4.0
Took this nice shot of the sky over Lake Erie just after the thunder storms broke this afternoon. This is actually 4 shots stitched together with Canon Photostitch.
click here to download the full size pic (about 14 inches wide - 476K)






Shutter: 1/400th sec.  |  Aperature: f.3.8
And this shot along the beach with Barb and Rachel as subjects(as usual).


----------



## habilis (May 19, 2003)

Shutter: 1/2 sec.  |  Aperature: f2.5
Took this panormic shot at Matt's place last night. Altered the hue/saturation a little in PS7. I'm not in the picture. I kinda like the atmosphere and mood it creates. From left to right: Barb, Mia, Matt, Saned the Indian(hidden behind Matt), Ian, and Dave.
Damn I kinda highjacked this thread didn't I? o well ::alien::


----------



## Jason (May 19, 2003)

hey what stitching program do you use?

im still using quick time vr


----------



## habilis (May 20, 2003)

Canon Photostitch. It's an awesome awesome program.


----------



## habilis (Jun 2, 2003)

Shutter: 1/2 sec.  |  Aperature f.2.0
I'm glad I took a picture of this moment, because my memory of it is very hazy.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 2, 2003)

Another one of my NYC pictures, one of Trump buildings.  Wish I lived in a big city, there is so much to photograph!




Sorry for the size


----------



## habilis (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice lens flare Johnny.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks, its all natural, no photoshoping.


----------



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (Jun 10, 2003)

hey habilis, cool photo
tho whats in the bottles, looks nasty....


----------



## Ricky (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice one, JV!  It's all blue-like, probably the best part the whole photo.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 10, 2003)

Lazily on the sports mode but when i'm that close to a swimming polarbear i don't want to play with the manuals .. (all shots i will post here are always with olympus camedia c-740 uz)


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 10, 2003)

Incredible stuff here people! Awesome! You are all doing amazing stuff! 

I, on the other hand, cannot take pictures at all... I suck to this area TOTALLY 

Great stuff! Keep it up people!


----------



## habilis (Jun 10, 2003)

Giaguara that bear is cute.


----------



## Jason (Jun 10, 2003)

i took about 280 pictures in new york on my latest trip, i'll post some when i get time to look at them all


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 11, 2003)

Okay, this picture isn't anything special and was taken before I got interested in photography, but I love the colors and the focus.


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 11, 2003)

* I love the colors *






* Living room at 5:00 AM *


----------



## citizentony (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *always with olympus camedia c-740 uz)
> *



How do you like the C-740? I have the C-2100 which is a biger model but uses the same zoom mechanism. It's to big to carry with me when I am on my motorbike so I am looking to get something smaller but am in love with my zoom.


----------



## Arden (Jun 15, 2003)

I, too, can not take pictures, but for a different reason:  I don't have access to a decent digital camera, and I don't want to use my dad's expensive film cameras, then scan the film, etc.

Wonderful work!  Keep it up!

G:  How often do you get close to polarbears?

Johnny:  That girl's expression (who is she, BTW?) is absolutely perfect.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 15, 2003)

Her name is Claire, she is a friend of mine.  I think is she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## habilis (Jun 15, 2003)

Shutter: 1/636th sec.  |  Aperature: f7.1
Sunny day. Good food. Good beer. Good women. Good day to be a man.


----------



## habilis (Jun 15, 2003)

that's a lucky fork.


----------



## habilis (Jun 19, 2003)

SHUTTER: 1 sec.  |   Aperature f2.1

Took this shot of my mountain bike about an hour after a muddy ride. I used a soft orange light in a dark setting. Shutter was set to 1 second to gather all available light.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 21, 2003)

Okay, I took this in NYC, I was rushed and didn't have time to steady myself before I snapped it, but it still came out pretty good.  Could use a little bit of photoshopping, but I don't really have the time.




Its one of the Firemen memorials for 9-11









Always remember 343


----------



## habilis (Jun 21, 2003)

I hope they made sure the statue was politically correct this time and is an amorphous blend of all races and religions and preferences. I just love it when people rewrite history for me.

Nice shot though Johnny. I like it. If you get more into photography you should pick up a tripod for steady shots.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 21, 2003)

Even if I did have a tripod I wouldn't have been able to use it for the shot because I was in a group of about 10 people and they were in a hurry and refused to wait for anything 

Thats the way most of my NYC shots were


----------



## Arden (Jun 21, 2003)

What, they would have left without you?  Was this a New York tour (hidden meaning there)?

I especially like the, um, *ahem* memorabilia he seems to be holding.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 21, 2003)

Actually they were about a block away from me by the time I had snapped the picture.  It was a school trip for our band, and I was with some other band members and their parents, there were no guides or anything.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by citizentony _
> *How do you like the C-740? I have the C-2100 which is a biger model but uses the same zoom mechanism. It's to big to carry with me when I am on my motorbike so I am looking to get something smaller but am in love with my zoom. *



i do like it a lot. i was thinking of a cheaper camera but the zoom made me think then about this ... and after trying the alternatives this felt the best. it looks a bit like an old fashioned camera which isn't bad (=safer) and it's small enough to be in my backpack whenever i need it. i think i need to find spare batteries for tomorrow now, i really don't want to run out of batteries in michigan avenue opening tomorrow...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2003)

Last week (when i was offline). No polarbears there.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 26, 2003)

Great pictures!!  Could I get the bottom one in a higher res for desktop? Where were they taken?


Welcome back!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2003)

sure. tell me which resolution, i'll email it to you ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

My daily pics of today (= Michigan Avenue Apple Store Opening)


----------



## Nizzarr (Jun 30, 2003)

MS Paint ^^


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 1, 2003)

It was raining saturday.


----------



## Ugg (Jul 1, 2003)

What an incredible photo!!!!


----------



## habilis (Jul 2, 2003)

Giaguara those landscape shots are juicy. Very nice colors, contrasts, and composition!


----------



## habilis (Jul 2, 2003)

Shutter: 1/600th sec.  |  Aperature: f4.0

Went to the beach today but the sky was so hazy, and it was so hot that the only good shots I got were a few macro's like this one.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 2, 2003)

Rollercoaster.. umh, a slow picture. and this is before photoshopping it.


----------



## habilis (Jul 3, 2003)

I first took this boring picture yesterday.





Then turned it into an instant CD cover today.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2003)

I am very bad in waking up without my coffee.


----------



## Ugg (Jul 3, 2003)

Ummmmmhhhhhhhhh!!!  Nice and dark and thick enough to drink it with a spoon.  I think I'm gonna go make one now.


----------



## habilis (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice macro shot. please make more.


----------



## habilis (Jul 5, 2003)

Quick impressions of my 4th of July:











Both are time-lapse, taken at night with a 10 second and 6 second shutter.


----------



## habilis (Jul 12, 2003)

Shutter: 1/600th sec.  |  Aperature: f4.0

There was a HUGE thunderstorm that rolled through yesterday and then dissapated quicky, leaving behind the rusty sunset hitting thunderclouds and produced this amazing looking sky.

This is a panaoramic comprised of 4 shots stitched together with Canon Photostitch.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow, nice sky 

Nothing new here. The only photos i made today were soccer and most of them are personal .. so this is the only shot that is ok for sharing.


----------



## mr. k (Jul 13, 2003)

SOCCER!  is BOMB!  Is that an MLS game in chicago?  Today Im supposed to go see the U17 national team play canada's natl team... But I have to go out of town :^(  I'm so pissed -- theres gonna be freddy adu, he's 14 and mabye one of the biggest stars on the team!  I love soccer...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 13, 2003)

Yea, 'tis Fire. That was playing against DC in Naperville! Naperville has made Fire have a lot less fans - the stadium is really small, it has plastic grass, too may soccer mamas in the audience, and the worst - they don't allow even swearing (and no beer etc. i don't mind for beer but many do). They've even removed some people who swear from the audience! Argh!


----------



## Azzgunther (Jul 13, 2003)

Serious Giaguara? 

What's the point of going to a game if they're going to kick me out within 20 minutes?  Illinois is becoming wayyyy too censored.  Anyway, grrr.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 13, 2003)

Yea, they kick out hte people who shout the traditional "F**k you, you a**h**e!!!"


----------



## Azzgunther (Jul 17, 2003)

Sucks.  

I need to get to a MLS game.  Huge fan and all.  Anyway...I'd post a pic here (  --  ) if I had something to post to stay on topic.


----------



## habilis (Aug 5, 2003)

Shutter: 1/40th sec.  |  Aperature: f3.5
Took this yesterday evening at Wilwood State Park on the shore of Lake Erie. 3-shot panoramic.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

thats beautiful, it doesnt even look like Lake Erie lol, was that taken in from Ohio?


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *I am very bad in waking up without my coffee.
> 
> 
> ...



Bialetti rules !


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2003)

1)  a source... to become part of the Rhone

Inline now


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2003)

2) the montains that have been tortured a few 100 000 000 years ago....


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2003)

3) and a cool evening...

online now


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 6, 2003)

I like the cool evening one


----------



## chevy (Aug 8, 2003)

And a cold morning...


----------



## habilis (Aug 17, 2003)

Shutter: 1/600th sec.  |  Aperature: f4.0

Took this panoramic yesterday of a big wide open field at Lark Farm Park.

Chevy, that last pic of the cold morning is beautiful! I get a good feeling of how huge those mountains really are.


----------



## monktus (Aug 18, 2003)

Carved badger in Kew Gardens, London, with a disturbingly 'come-hither' look...


----------



## habilis (Sep 7, 2003)

Shutter: 1/10th sec.  |  Aperature: f3.2
Came across this interesting view today.


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

That's a playground slide, right?  (As opposed to a photographic slide, I guess.)


----------



## habilis (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> That's a playground slide, right?


Yep. I was having fun at the playground.


----------



## habilis (Sep 9, 2003)

Squire's Castle:




A view of the outside of this old Castle that used to be a the house of a wealthy oil guy named Squire. Most of the castle is in disrepair, the roof is long since gone and the upper floors have collapsed but it's still a really cool, atmospheric place to be, especially at night when you can light a fire in the fireplace if you want. Unfortunately, this place gets overrun by geeky goth kids at night who run around thinking they're Nosferatu.

From the inside looking out:


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2003)

Very cool


----------



## habilis (Sep 9, 2003)

danka


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

I thought "Squire" was a title.  Odd that a man named "Squire" would have a castle.

Cool pictures.  If the geeky Goth kids start bugging you, just pull out a guitar, long-haired wig and a tie-dyed T-shirt and start singing old 60's folk songs.


----------



## habilis (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> I thought "Squire" was a title.  Odd that a man named "Squire" would have a castle.


oh, actually I meant his last name was Squire. Born Feargus B. Squire.  For some interesting info about Squire and his castle read this. 


> If the geeky Goth kids start bugging you, just pull out a guitar, long-haired wig and a tie-dyed T-shirt and start singing old 60's folk songs.


I'll definately try that.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

I love that last shot in that castle.    Nice contrast.


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah, I figured that would be his last name, I just think it's an odd name regardless.  The Squire's castle... From www.m-w.com:


> Main Entry:	1squire
> Pronunciation:	'skwIr
> Function:	noun
> Etymology:	Middle English squier, from Old French esquier -- more at ESQUIRE
> ...


 So a squire could at least be a member of a castle, if not the owner.

How many castles are there in the States, anyway?  I bet they'd be hard to wire for a LAN...


----------



## Trip (Sep 16, 2003)

I just imported this, so nothing has been edited...sorry. Anyway, I just landed a frontside bluntslide (where your wheels and tail slide). It's scarier than heck, but tell me what you think:


----------



## habilis (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice. Now try a frontside bluntslide to a 180 kickflip and land it.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 18, 2003)

No comment. Tuesday


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

awesome!
where's ricky? the last time i saw him he got angry at me and said he'd block me.... 
He'd have an ipod!


----------



## Trip (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *Nice. Now try a frontside bluntslide to a 180 kickflip and land it. *



You first.


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Shit dude u board!?
I am gonna buy an element soon


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

C'mon, G, let us see your face!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 19, 2003)

Apple has posted some nice photo galleries of the expo in paris, I really liked looking it them.  disclaimer: I did NOT take these pictures!
http://www.apple.com/uk/hotnews/articles/appleexpo/gallery/


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I don't suppose they got a shot of Toast or KSV...

Cool pics!  I wish Apple would take over _my_ home.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

you could buy the old posters and have it look like they did, without the keynote or near gear


----------



## habilis (Sep 19, 2003)

That reminds me, they're building an Apple store about 4 miles from me in this new mega-million dollar shopping complex that's fashinoed to look exactly like Venice, Paris, Istanbul. They imported all this amazing architecture and I've never seen anything like it besides Vegas. It'a about half built right now and I'm going to take some pictures of it this weekend if weather permits.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2003)

Well well.. here we go. 

Me and Toast.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2003)

The previous showed me and Toast.

Here you see the whole body figure. (Don't faint). Of the 2 persons wearing the Apple Staff shirt, I'm on right ...


----------



## habilis (Sep 20, 2003)

who's the big guy?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2003)

The boss of Apple / Games. A friend.


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 20, 2003)

Giaguara you like kinda like my high school AP English teacher


----------



## chevy (Sep 20, 2003)

Giaguara, I thought you were dark haired... maybe because of the avatar.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2003)

I normally am. That's well .. the after summer color. I look pale, but when / if I go to the beach, I don't burn. I am still the darkest skin owning on theapplecollection.com's tattoo page.


----------



## chevy (Sep 20, 2003)

Panther X is supposed to be gray... will you be ?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2003)

Nah. I'm just changing the fur after the summer ... maybe Panther's gray cos I made him have grey ha.. fur?


----------



## Trip (Sep 20, 2003)

http://www.TannerSite.com/BackupFiles/photo/IM001725.jpg

More to come.


----------



## Jason (Sep 20, 2003)

uh ok 

on another note... this is along over due...

i am so glad you guys kept this up 

i wish i had time to do more stuff, but alas i dont... but great stuff guys!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2003)

Birds. ::love::


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2003)

I did not want to post thic picture here but in the Gallery. But the gallery does not want to work today. So here we go ..  

Don't faint. I look scary before breakfast. And now don't ask more photos of me or I'll ban myself ::alien::


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2003)

my virgin eyes!


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

*Discounts most recent photo* Actually, G, you're pretty foxy!  You look nothing like I imagined.  I thought you'd be older because you're always describing these problems you have.

Jason, whatever happened to the daily thing?  (I don't care that this has already been answered oh, 5 posts above.)


----------



## Jason (Sep 24, 2003)

work 60 hours a week, moving, other hecticness etc etc and plus its hard to make something cool every day


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Sure it is... I could probably make a new, cool-looking picture everyday simply using Photoshop.  But I won't.


----------



## habilis (Sep 26, 2003)

smart ass


----------



## habilis (Oct 18, 2003)

Shutter: 1.5 seconds  |  Aperature: f3.0
This was a parking garage in a new Nordstrom. I took about 5 shots like this before the security gaurd came flying up and told me to stop taking pictures, and why was I taking pictures of the garage. I tried to explain that I was an artist and I saw a creative shot here with interesting lighting situation and spacial composition. He didnt get it. I still got kicked out. He'll probably never get it. He's going to float through his life watching football and eating lasagna and never ever getting it.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 18, 2003)

I like that picture hab - that looks really weird.  I think it's futuristic, almost alien.  That's at nordstrom?


----------



## habilis (Oct 19, 2003)

thanks, yeah, Nordstroms parking garage. wierd-looking isn't it?

Here's a few I took last night in a series of low-light situations.





Shutter: 1.2 seconds  | Aperature: f2.8  |  ISO 200





Shutter: 1/2 seconds  | Aperature: f2.0 | ISO 50





Shutter: 1/2 seconds  | Aperature: f2.2 | ISO 50





Shutter: 1 second  | Aperature: f2.8 | ISO 50





Shutter: 1/2 seconds  | Aperature: f2.8 | ISO 50


----------



## mr. k (Oct 19, 2003)

hab are you taking these with a digital camera or with film?  I really want a digital slr, but can't afford one right now - and all the photography I do with film is hard because I try and save money...  I want to be able to take a bunch of pictures, at no cost!


----------



## habilis (Oct 19, 2003)

Right now I'm using a Canon G3. It's one of the best camera's in the non-slr range, the problem is they only make 3 lenses for it. A decent digital SLR with a lens will run you close to 3G's. An excellent one, like the 11 megapixel Canon EOS-1Ds runs upward of 8G's. My next camera is going to be this one, the Canon EOS-D60 digital SLR.
I've done a lot of research over the last couple months and for the price, it's awesome, you should look into it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 19, 2003)

hey hab... i recently got the OSX version of photostitch...

with a canon digital rebel 

i have a few pics ive taken, but nothing too great, havent had the time to really do anything creative yet


----------



## habilis (Oct 19, 2003)

Jason, you're gonna love photostitch. Definately one of the coolest things to happen to digital photography. It's like having an unlimited number of wide angle lenses. The rebel is an awesome cam, have fun.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 19, 2003)

really hab?  I thought that digital slr's with 6 or 7 megapixel chips had dropped drastically in price, and you could get one for 800-900 dollars.  I'm really just wishing for one, but whenever I'm at the electronics store I look at camera's and Mac's.


----------



## Jason (Oct 20, 2003)

the digital rebel without lens is 900, easily the cheapest out there, unfortunately its automatic feature set is quite limited (which i dont use, but some will)


----------



## mr. k (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, even a $500 dollar camera is out of my budget by quite a bit - as much as I want to take pictures it will be hard affording it :^)  Maybe I could get a phone with a camera, or just take my parents cheap rock of a digicam when I go to college.  Even better - maybe I will get rich!


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Yes, maybe you'll hit the lottery. 

Habilis, you need to figure out the security guard's thinking and use psychology on him.  Find out why he doesn't want you taking shots down there.  If there's something in Nordstrom's rules about it, then that's fine.  However, I have never heard of a department store making a rule against shooting pictures of their parking lot.  If he's simply trying to push you around, you should come out and say so, and say that you don't think he should bully you just because he wants to.

And those are some great pictures.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

iPod and a retail box of Panther ... mint condition, or oh well, licorice more precisely ....


----------



## habilis (Oct 30, 2003)

Shutter: 2.5 seconds  | Aperature: f4.2

Took this shot this evening at the Mentor Marshes. Cloudy and getting colder every day. This sky is an ominous reminder of winter about to hit. At least where I live.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2004)

Where did this thread die for so long time?  

London pics .. It's been some time since I toook over 100 pics in one day.


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

No captions?  Nice pics, but WTH are they?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2004)

Totterham Court Road.

Tate Gallery interios.

And those weird ones.. playing with camera, moving it around, over Thames .. so London night lights.


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

Ah... that's very cool.  I'll have to try that, moving the camera while taking a picture with a slow shutter.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 17, 2004)

My digital camera does that all the time in dark situations. I hate it - cuz I'm not trying to do that! On the contrary I try to stay as still as possible and I still get that! Blah! 
need a better camera and/or tripod.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 18, 2004)

Or as steadier hand. I had a smalll tripod but it wasn't enough... it was too windy, so many photos ae blurry. But all those 10-15 with moving the camera deliberately look all great.


----------



## Randman (Feb 8, 2004)

http://imgsrc.hubblesite.org/hu/db/2004/04/images/a/formats/full_jpg.jpg


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> http://imgsrc.hubblesite.org/hu/db/2004/04/images/a/formats/full_jpg.jpg


 ...Wow.

You so did not take that... ::ha:: ::ha::


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2004)

.. less photographing or what's going on? hm. 

i uploaded some pictures of Scotland some time ago. There are a ton more..

what pics have you guys taken lately?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2004)

Gia, you should start posting your room pics in another thread  tccc tccc tccc


----------

